
Ryuk Ransomware Crew Makes $640,000 in Recent Activity Surge - yaseen-rob
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/ryuk-ransomware-crew-makes-640-000-in-recent-activity-surge/
======
papaman
for some reason (hihi), all those computers are Windows PCs.

